# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  сайт издательства

## Ruslan

Подскажите, какой сайт издательства ББТ? Старый сайт не доступен.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Подскажите, какой сайт издательства ББТ? Старый сайт не доступен.


В настоящее время отдельного сайта на русском языке нет. Есть только на английском. Плюс еще группы в "Контакте" и на "Фейсбуке".

----------


## Ruslan

Сайт представлял собой ценность тем, что с него можно было скачать книги в эл. виде так сказать из первоисточника. По ссылкам "вконтакте" и 
"фейсбук" ничего не нашел такого.

----------


## vijitatma das

Книги в электронном виде есть вот здесь:
http://sankirtanam.ru/

----------


## Ruslan

А где можно скачать Шримад-Бхагаватам в последней редакции? (на этом сайте он отличен от книжной версии, по-видимому более новой версии, в частности 
2-ая песнь)

----------


## Ruslan

> Книги в электронном виде есть вот здесь:
> http://sankirtanam.ru/


Что с сайтом? Он откроется?

----------

